# Emulsion question



## mortallis288 (Dec 10, 2007)

What is the chemical called where you can put emulsion onto a product? like a piece of wood?


----------



## mortallis288 (Dec 10, 2007)

nm i found some, has anyone ever tried this before?


----------



## ann (Dec 10, 2007)

liquid light.


----------

